# Performance and explanation of Paco de Lucia, John McLaughlin & Al di Meola repertoir



## rubendiaz (Jun 23, 2009)

Hello friends! here I send you the Performance and explanation of Paco de Lucia's tangos
“La Estiba” from “Paco de Lucia, John McLaughlin and Al di Meola” album (Track 1) I hope you enjoy it!

http://www.rdiaz.org/rdvideo22.html

http://www.rdiaz.org/rdvideo23.html

Att.Ruben Diaz.


----------

